# Rainy Day American Red Snapper



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Rainy Day American Red Snapper*_
One thing we can just about count on during Red Snapper season, it's going to be wet and rough.

We are prepared:



Will McClure has been first mate on the Florida Fisherman ll for many years. The only thing more important to Will than his fishing is his family.



Looks like daughter, Madison, is following the family tradition. 

Kara is a very devoted mother; her and Madison are one.

When she gets a chance to join her husband, Will, she takes full advantage of the situation:



Wednesday morning ARS season is true-to-form:







When it get too bad we take full advantage of the situation:



Don't forget that blanket. The Sunshine's State (we hope) heat is no match for the Florida's two massive Air Conditioner units. 

Wet but better:



First up the ever so fun to catch Mangrove Snapper:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

It's Grouper time:


Are you looking for the battle of a lifetime?


Amberjack are out of season. AJ's have a large air bladder; Biotrauma is a real problem. They must be properly vented before being released to fight again. 

Let's go deep, really deep, in search of a real prize, the American Red Snapper.

Bonito has proven to be a very good bait for Red Snapper.



American Reds find the oily fish hard to resist, and, best of all, it stays on the hook extremely well. Miss one...NO PROBLEM! another is right behind.

Ladies first:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Deep water 'Rainy Day American Red Snapper:







We are prepared:


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Wait what is that radar image from?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Somehow I neglected to give credit to the weather channel.
I added the FF ll picture.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice snapper. When I worked on a boat I hated cleaning up on those rainy windy days. The worst was a dive trip with novice divers. Watching them made me feel queasy.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Understandable! Thanks for sharing.


----------

